# toby unwell ... stitches out but slight concern



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby has not eaten any breakfast, his bad eye is completely clouded over with the pupil fixed and dilated and he just looks very unwell. His eye has caused him trouble before but has always seemed to have cleared up on its own before. On the bus to the vet as we speak. Wish us luck!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... On the way to the vet now*

Good luck little Toby!!  

Please give us an update as soon as you can!


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... On the way to the vet now*

Good luck - hope it goes well. Thinking of you both!!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... On the way to the vet now*

Good luck! Will be thinking of ya.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: toby unwell ... On the way to the vet now*

Thinking of both of you!! {{{{{}}}}}}


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... On the way to the vet now*

Feel better, Toby! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... On the way to the vet now*

still at the vets. Vet consulting a specialist now but looks very likely that his eye has to come out.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... On the way to the vet now*

Poor Toby! Hope he's back to being his normal cat pig self in no time.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... On the way to the vet now*

oh no, poor Toby  Do they know what the cause is?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... On the way to the vet now*

Apparently its something called acute glocoma (bad spelling i know). The pressure in his eye is double what it should be and the lens has been pushed out. The operation is this afternoon. Just had to leave him at the vets. Wont get him back until tomorrow.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... On the way to the vet now*

*hugs* i know if humans get this it is an emergency op to save their sight.

Even if they do have to remove on eye he will perfetly happy with his other one..at least it isn't life threatening.


----------



## Tonka (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

OMG    
atback


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

Poor Toby. :-( Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

It can be uncomfortable to have pressure that high, so you were very wise to take him in so quickly. He will feel better without it.
And fortunately, he hadn't eaten this morning, so they can safety get to the surgery sooner.
While he will lose some depth perception, it probably won't slow him down that much.

Toby is very lucky to have you taking care of him. You are very tuned into him and get him in quickly as needed.

Thoughts and prayers headed your way.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

Thanks for all the support guys. Much appreciated!

Just waiting for the telephone call from the vet to see whats happening - Toby probably under the knife as we speak. I cant call them apparently as the surgery is officially closed now until Monday. Thank goodness I got him to the vet before 12.30pm when they shut.

I know he will be just fine with just the one eye, but its all a bit of a shock. That eye has been playing him up for quite some time but I didn't think it would come to this. :?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

aww, poor Toby.
I will be thinking of you both. Hoping Toby has a quick recovery and that you don't worry yourself sick.

I knew a cat once that lost an eye. He got around quite well without it. I'm sure Toby will do the same.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

"...I didn't think it would come to this."

8O I know exactly what you mean. I'm sorry Toby is having to undergo surgery. Poor man. Poor you, for having to worry all day until you get him home. I will echo that he is a very lucky Cat Pig to have you so attentive and tuned to his needs. 
*_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes_*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

My thoughts will be with you. As you wait, know that we are thinking of you and want the very best for Toby. I'm sure he'll get along fine, even if the eye is removed. Try to keep calm. God bless.


----------



## oh_mommy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

sorry to hear abot your kitty having to loose an eye...
but atleast it isnt anything worse.
my friend has a kitty with one eye and she does just fine


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

Glad you caught it so quickly. It will take some getting used to for him, but I'm sure he'll adjust just fine.

On a side note, I guess he made your HD TV decision for you :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

Wow, Allie! What a shock to be reading this. I hope he has a very quick recovery. I hope you do, too. atback 

Cleo sends special nose kisses for her little man.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

Poor Toby! I know cats don't get as upset about this kind of thing as we do, but still...
I hope he feels much better real soon.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

Wow! Big big hugs to you and Toby, Allie! 

Thank goodness you are so attentive! I am sure Toby will adjust well...Now you have to give yourself time to get over the shock, and give yourself permission to be sad, too.

Fran


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Having his eye removed today*

Well, he has come out of theatre and is apparently sitting up in his cage already looking around. Hopefully he will be back home tomorrow but thats not 100% guaranteed. It depends on how he does overnight and how comfortable he is tomorrow morning. 

Thanks again for all the support everyone. 

Missing my boy. He should be on his cat tree watching the world go by looking out the front room window around now


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*

He's well enough to go to the theatre??? 

j/k  

Poor little guy! If he's there another night, he's with people who can help him should something come up.

I can't wait until he's home where he belongs, though. 

{{{{{{HUG!}}}}}


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*



marie73 said:


> He's well enough to go to the theatre???


 :lol: :lol: What do you call it over there Marie when cats have had their operation?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*

Operating room or surgery.

I read enough Harlequin romance novels as a kid to know what the theatre is. And that an English "Sister" is what we call a "nurse." American "Sisters" are Nuns.

Any wonder that it is hard for people to learn English?

Congrats on the good news. Positive thoughts continue!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*

I was hoping to make you smile.  

I'm still rather in shock over the suddeness of the situation. So I can't imagine how _you're_ feeling. 

Sounds like he came through it all like a trooper.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*

It hasnt quite sunk it yet to be honest.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*

I know, it has left us stunned to get our minds wrapped around it...I cannot imagine how you are feeling, since this is happening to you and your cat. ...though I know Toby isn't *mine*, I do feel like he is part of my family. _Is that a weird thing to say?_
Ask the vet for a loaner-kitty if they plan to keep him much longer...tell him you just can't be cat-less for another day so he better give you a cat to bring home! :wink 
It sounds good that he is up and alert. 
Hugs & Purrs,
h


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*

I can't imagine how stressed out you must be. I'm glad that he is out of surgery and all is well. He will be home soon and you will both feel so much better.

Personally, I have a soft-spot for one eyed kitties anyways. My family took one in when I was a kid--he wasn't with us for long, but he was one awesome cat.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*

Sounds like he is recovering well already! 
My Koko & Lucy will keep paws crossed for his quick recovery and return home to you!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*

You and Toby are so strong! I would probably in be in shock when first seeing my kitty missing an eye, but I think it would be possible to accept it and forget it's even gone after a while. I bet Toby is going to look even more handsome with a perpetual wink to add to his already perfected charm :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear this, Allie  What an awful shock for you...how very upsetting. Thankfully you caught on and took him in before things got worse. You are an excellent cat mom, and of course Toby will be just fine. Hope you get him home tomorrow.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Out of theatre*

Well ... just got a call from the vets. Apparently Toby is nice and comfortable and he doing really well. But the vet says he wants to keep Toby in for observation until tomorrow - just for his 'piece of mind' - which I'm not happy about, but only because I want him home. Pout.

But anyway, all seems good at the moment.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

Allie, this is a real shocker... glad the op went ok, and hope he's back stuffing his face in no time. Of course you want him back, but you know it's for the best 

Poor poor little guy, he's so lucky to have such a quick thinking friend.

You'll have to rename him of course though.

GPPC. Greedy Pirate Pig-Cat


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

How scary it all must have been for you  

Hopefully he'll be back to his normal self soon!!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

Allie, the first couple of days post-op are when you are most likely to see complications. As much as you miss him right now, I promise you it is much worse to get him home and have to take him back for some reason. Devastating really. Try to thik of it as a spa day for him - people to wait on him left and right.

Will you be able to take Monday off? You might feel better being with him his first day home.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

Glad to hear he's doing well after surgery and hoping he'll be able to go home soon.... Now he's going to need an eye patch and pirate hat to complete his new look. I bet he's just as handsome with one eye as with two!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

The eye patch will certainly enhance his studly and handsome image! It will add an air of mystique! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

I know you miss him, but I'm glad the vet is being cautious, and that's good. Perhaps you can visit him today. I'm so glad the worst is over; I hope he has a rapid recovery.


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

I'm sorry Toby (and you) had to go thru all this. But, you will be surprised how really little it effects him - I had a kitten that lost an eye in an accident. Day after the surgery she was running around like nothing happened. I hope it's the same for Toby!

Terri


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

Well, looking forward to picking up my ginger pirate cat pig tomorrow :lol:

I've been looking at pics and videos of 'just out of surgery' eye removals in cats because I'm sure I'll be rather shocked when I see him. It will look just fine when its healed of course but I bet it looks a mess right now.

Poor Tobe.

I will certainly be taking the day off tomorrow just to make sure he is ok.

In the meantime ... hows this for a pirate costume? He would look good in it, don't you think?


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

Awwww! :luv 

_Cap'n Tobe, scourge of the high seas! _

Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

I think it will suit him very well! I'm guessing Toby will be getting smothered with kisses tomorrow. :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

When Toby gets back, ask him: "Aaarrrrggghhh! _Why_ is the Rum always gone?"


----------



## velvet6 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

That's got to be the funniest scene in that movie...he looks so offended that his precious drink is gone.

Mely, I'm so sorry you had such a stressful weekend and sorrier that Toby had to go through this.

But like everyone here, I know Toby will pull through and will be back to his charming ginger cat pig self in no time and Velvet will have more to aspire to in the eating everything he can find department.

Also, you must now teach Toby the pirate song.

_Yo ho yo ho a pirate's life for me..._


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

He will certainly be the most handsome kitty buccaneer in London! 
Give him hugs from me and all my brood of mateys.

I know it's been said before but he is so very lucky to have you.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

All of here wish you both well tomorrow. Pepper told me to say "keep your chins up!"

Leslie, Pepper, Ginger, Jack and Harley


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

I'm so sorry that I missed this thread. Thank goodness Toby did well through the surgery. Sending so many hugs and good thoughts to both of you as you go through the recovery period.


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

Hey hon!

Is he home yet? Hope all ok!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

It sounds like Toby just needs a little time to recover and adjust and he'll be good as new. I sympathize with what your weekend must have been like! The only redeeming feature of having them gone would be being able to vacuum with impunity.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. coming home tomorrow*

Well ... he is home! Hasnt stopped purring yet.










Oh, and he has already eaten ... and is currently on his cat tree looking out of the window


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Oooh poor baby Toby! I am glad he is feeling well. What a shock, poor, poor Toby. At least that eye won't bother him any more, and I know he will heal up and be back to his old ways in no time!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

He doesnt look as bad as I thought he might but I can already see he will still be studly and handsome once he has healed.

And who cares if he isn't? Still my Tobe! :luv


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Poor little boy, I hope he feels better soon..if cats knew how much we worried they would be amazed!


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Awww....he doesn't look too bad at all 

And clearly happy to be back where he belongs :luv

When are the stitches out?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Eating and purring with a window view. Thats the life. Poor beautiful boy.
I hope he heals real fast. Is he on a lot of antibiotic and pain meds?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

He is on oral antibiotics and a long acting pain killer. He has been wondering around purring his little heart out, bless him. 

I think the stitches come out in a couple of weeks. He has to go back at the end of this week for a check-up.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

He looks really good. I wonder if that eye had been bothering him for a while, and that he actually feels much better now. Of course everything is better once you are home with Mummy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Purring away? Bless his little kitty cat heart. He's probably happy to have no more discomfort, and thrilled to be home  !


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Fern just started purring when I told her that Toby is doing well, and she hardly ever purrs! The girls and I are happy to hear he's recovering well, and we'll continue to keep you in our thoughts and purrayers!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Awww, he does look good! 

And I would guess that his eye was bothering him over time, that makes sense. It even suggests that adjusting to mono-vision will not be that hard, if he was having trouble seeing from the damaged eye beforehand for a while. 

I look forward to the photo we will see in about a month or so, of _a purring Toby settled in the garden looking debonair with a drowsy squint..._

Fran


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

He looks great! The swelling will go down over the next week or so. 
It's a wonderful start that he is already eating and back to his "Street TV." 
I know you are glad to have him back.


----------



## velvet6 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

In addition to being studly and handsome, Sir Toby now also looks quite rakish. And since Rhett Butler was a certifiable rake, I mean that as a compliment.

Welcome home Sir Toby!

So glad he's doing well. And I hope you're feeling better too Mely. You had a rough weekend.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

A day off from work AND having Sir Toby home with you! Yay!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

I'm glad to hear he's home and purring! Poor kitty has been through a lot, but it sounds like he'll be back to his old self soon.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Toby is currently on my bed with me all sleepy with tummy filled with his favourite junk food ad a bedtime snack of greenies.

It didnt take long for the cat pig to return


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Awwww, I'm so glad!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

It's so good to hear he's doing well. You must be so relieved to have him home


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Yay! The Cat Pig is back! :luv


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

So glad to hear he is home and doing well. Spoil him rotten!

Leslie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*



melysion said:


> He has been wondering around purring his little heart out, bless him..


The little guy is just happy to be home with mama....and his good cat food! :lol:


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

Welcome home, Toby!!! Here's to a speedy recovery!!
I am sure you are both delighted to be back in each others company! 
My Lucy and Koko say only one eye would make napping easier!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Home! (pic included)*

I'm so happy . Toby is back to his usual happy self. Doesn't seem at all perturbed, just inconvenienced by a very uncomfortable e-collar. I swear those things are made by the devil just to torment our pets. 

Heidi made me a lovely material e-collar a while back that I use when Tobys skin allergies are particularly bad. Do you guys think it would be safe to swap the plastic collar for the material one?

Heres the nice collar.










I should add that its not done up properly in the pic above.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. advice requested.*

The fabric collar should be fine as long as he can't reach his eye with any of his paws.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. advice requested.*

Aww, glad to hear he's home and happy


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. advice requested.*

I would swap collars, but I would only do it while I was home to watch and be sure he couldn't reach his stitches with a claw. I know he'd be more comfortable with the fabric one but the plastic one absolutely protects his face. Give it a try and see how it goes...

If you need some modifications (_wider width, longer length, corner connections to 'close' the cone_) I can whip up another one and rush-ship it to you.
h


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Toby unwell ... Update. advice requested.*

Oh my goodness!! I'm gone for a few days and our Toby loses an eye!!! Poor Toby and poor you!
Glad he's doing well though. He's going to look just as hansom as ever but you'll have to really watch him with the girls. They'll think he's always winking at them! :lol: 
Give him a kiss on the head for me.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. advice requested.*

I made another collar that is almost 5cm (2") wider than the first one. I also included more neck-tabs for a more custom fit. I was able to get it done and to the Post Office before they closed. Priority Mail says it will get there in 5-10 days. I'm sorry it will take so long. I asked about rush shipping, but they wanted $26 for it and the only guarantee of delivery was 6-12 days...so I went with the cheaper, but apparently faster, priority shipping.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. advice requested.*

Thank you SO much Heidi. I'm sure Toby will feel so much more comfortable with that on that the horrible plastic thing. I really appreciate it. So will Tobe 

Talking of which ... going to be taking him to the vet for his post-op check a day early (this evening). He isn't eating right .... it requires a lot of encouragement to get him to eat junk food let alone anything else. This morning he munched though one and a half slices cooked beef and a mouthful or two of wet food. Its something but its not enough.

Its even more of a struggle when the food has his antibiotics in so I think I'm going to ask for a long acting shot instead.

He hates his collar .. those plastic things really are torture devices ... and sometimes when he purrs it sounds 'bubbly' ... 

Also, I am going away this weekend and theres no way I'm taking him with me .. which means relying on flatmate .... 

Yep, I'm stressed. :lol:


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Ask about a probiotic to counteract the changes in his gut caused by the antibiotic. 

Positive thoughts for the guy and for you.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Poor Toby. I hope that he is back on his food in no time.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Those long acting shots are wonderful! Ray was not doing well after his dental surgery last week so he went back for his re-check early. They gave him one of those shots and it made all the difference. He got his appetite back by the next day.
I hope Toby perks up real soon and that you won't have to be a worrying basket case being away from him for the weekend.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Oh! Hugs & Purrs! Hugs & Purrs! Hugs & Purrs! Hugs & Purrs!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Have you tried offering him some baby food? It has always been a miracle for me. Also, probiotics are a must when they're on antibiotics. It really helps with the nausea.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

well, thankfully no more pills. Toby has had a long acting antibiotic injection. The vet said to give him whatever he will eat for now. Tonight he had cooked chicken slices and i did notice he had some dry today. So he is eating. Just not a lot. 

Hopefully he will feel better in the morning after the injection. The op took an hour and a half and the vet did say it was likely to have knocked the stuffing out of him and indeed it has. He is very quiet.

Thanks for the baby food tip nanook. Wnich type would you recommend?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Any plain meat baby food. Sundance especially loved the lamb! But it comes in chicken, beef, turkey and veal as well. They also make pork but I wouldn't give that to a cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Pork??!!!??? :yikes 

I should say not! Cat pig is not a cannibal! :?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
It's a good thing Toby can't read!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Well he has had a few nibbles of raw chicken and thats it. If anything, he has eaten less this morning than he did yesterday morning.

To say I'm worried would be something of an understatement. He is fat, so is likely to develop fatty liver disease in no time flat if this carries on. And I'm not around this weekend ... flatmate simply wont encourage Toby to eat like I do.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Allie can you leave Toby at the vet over the weekend to have them keep a close eye on him? I know that my vet will kennel animals and you would know that someone will be looking over him.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

It would cost at least £60 .. which doesn't seem a lot but it is when one has just paid a vet bill of over £500 (over $800)! My purse is empty. 

Going to hunt down some baby food shortly. I left out some dry food and a bowl of Whiskas this morning before going to work. Yesterday when I did the same thing, he had eaten some of the dry, but the wet food (a different .. but still junk .. brand) remained untouched.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Too bad one of us doesn't live close enough to you to catsit. Most of us would treat him like our own and pamper him like a king. 
Is there no way to get it through flatmates head that he really needs extra attention this weekend?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

came home tonight to find that ne had not touched anything. He has eaten a few prawns and one small slice of beef tonight. Why isnt he eating? He even tried to hide under the cooker just now. I will have to ask flatmate to get him back to the vet tomorrow. He cant not eat all weekend.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Not eating and hiding are signs that something is wrong for him; it could be pain or it could be the start of an infection. You may want to give your vet a call and see if he needs to be brought in, or something...it may be a good idea for flatmate to take him to the vet for the weekend so the vet office can give him the supportive care he seems to need. I know you didn't want to board him after the costs he just incurred, but it does seem pretty serious and flatmate has proven to not be so reliable in the past...
Hugs & Purrs that it all works out... atback


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*



Heidi n Q said:


> Not eating and hiding are signs that something is wrong for him; it could be pain or it could be the start of an infection.


Yeah, I know. You can imagine, I'm sure, how stressed I've been as a consequence!

Anyway ... flatmate sent me a text this morning saying that Toby had eaten a big bowl of Whiskas for breakfast and later on, he sent another one saying Toby had eaten slices of roast beef and also prawns (spoiled? maaaaybe ... no prizes for guessing who went to the supermarket to buy her boy lots of yummy food before she went away). And, to give flatmate his due, he cancelled a day out at a BBQ today to look after Toby.

So, feeling more relaxed now but I'll still feel better once I've seen him eating well for myself.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Glad he's eating again, it's just one thing after another eh? :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Yay for flatmat*e*!!!  

Glad to hear Toby is perking up.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Ooooh! Flatmate is moving up and getting points from Marie! :lol: 

I am *very* happy Toby is doing better, it really *does* help to relax you when you know they are on the upswing of things, especially while you are away.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

I've been away from a computer all day long and I couldn't wait to get home and log on to find out how Toby is doing. What great news! What do you mean spoil him? He just deserves prawns and and all the tastiest morsels. :lol: 
So glad he is doing better.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Toby was just playing you until you came up with the good stuff!!! :lol:

Glad he's on the mend!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Sue is absolutely right, Allie -- 

_you have no idea how many of us around the globe rush to this thread with our hearts in our throats every time there's a new turn...!!_

Thank goodness he's eating, thank goodness Flatmate was able to help...










We're all standing behind you...!

Fran


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Hey...I just noticed that not only did Marie give Flatmat a "yay" she also gave him his "e" back!!! That's a major step, he should be proud!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*



doodlebug said:


> Hey...I just noticed that not only did Marie give Flatmat a "yay" she also gave him his "e" back!!! That's a major step, he should be proud!


I noticed that, too and it made me LOL! :lol:


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

I was on vacation for the weekend and I STILL was wondering how Toby was doing! Got back home and this was one of the first threads I checked. I'm glad to hear he's doing better again!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Something is not right*

Thank you all very much for all your support and caring about my Tobe. Its obviously having a positive effect. The cat pig hasnt quite returned but he is eating so much better . He has the runnies at the moment - which I'll try to sort out with some probiotics - but his face is far less swollen and he sure looks brighter 

Seems to be doing really well right now. Will upload a new pic tonight.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Feeling much better*

Wonderful! Can't wait for new pictures.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Feeling much better*

What nice news! Looking forward to Toby's next garden-in-the-sun photo...










Fran


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Feeling much better*

Yay!! Good to hear he is improving!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Feeling much better*

Does he still have to wear his cone? It's been a week, right? The fabric one I sent should arrive soon, but I think he may not need it by the time it arrives.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. Feeling much better*



Heidi n Q said:


> Does he still have to wear his cone? It's been a week, right? The fabric one I sent should arrive soon, but I think he may not need it by the time it arrives.


He does at the moment but I'm not sure for how much longer. He is going back to the vet again on Saturday to get his stitches out. Many apologies if he doesn't get to use it for his eye .. but as you know, the other one you sent is often used for when his skin is playing up - so it wont go to waste regardless. I feel a bit bad about it though, I have to admit. I should have thought more about how long these things take to arrive 

Anyway. Updated pic of my special little man










Looks sooo much better 

Oh, and let me show you guys something else. Came in the post yesterday 










Thank you Heidi. Its a lovely get well card for Toby. It certainly made me smile when I opened it last night. Toby approved as well ... starting bunting it (well as much as a cat can bunt with a cone on his head). Anyway, I really appreciate it - very generous of you


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. new pic and a get well card*

You are very, very welcome.  Toby doesn't look very pleased in his photo, but I think he looks _amazingly well_ and I almost cannot believe how quickly his fur is growing back in! So, stitches out in about 3 days, probably at least a few more days after that of having to wear the cone? Once the skin has knit together solidly, he should get released from his cone. 
Has his appetite come back? I wondered if his major problem was pain-in-his-face that inhibitted him wanting to eat: move head, open/close mouth, lick with tongue...all of which involves moving his head...


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. new pic and a get well card*

Well, seeing as he was patting my face at 5.30am for breakfast this morning, I'd say his appetite has returned. And he is as bright as a button.

Frustratingly, however, its not the only thing thats returned. The colitis is back. :fust :fust Some 'old timers' will remember my looooooooong battle with Tobys colitis not long after first adopting him.

Anyone had any experience of cats having colitis after surgery? Will probiotics help? Its been a while since I've had to worry about this so am a bit rusty. He is going back to the vet at the weekend so I'll mention it then - but as always I'm not wanting to go for the steroid shot if I can avoid it.

He has had lots of treats .. prawns, cheese, cooked meat slices ... could be that I guess


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. return of an 'old enemy' - colitis*

After my surgery, where they removed a portion of my colon, I had The Big D until I started taking some probiotics. I had some for Mousie, and I think it was called FortiFlora? I sprinkled it over her canned food and she loved it. It *did* help.
I understand prolonged anti-biotics can cause The Big D because it kills off bacteria, but it doesn't ask questions about bacteria in the gut: good bacteria? bad bacteria? They're ALL going down! Maybe some probiotics will help him recolonize with the good bacteria?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. return of an 'old enemy' - colitis*

I love probiotics for use with/after antibiotics. They can make a huge difference.

And quit spoiling him  , go back to his regular diet. Our dogs go on a rice and chicken diet post-op and if they have the big D. Usually 24 hours makes a huge difference. I don't think too many cats will eat that though.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. return of an 'old enemy' - colitis*

Oh, he looks so cute! And tough, of course!
Definitely probiotics!
_And_, ya know you've gotta stop the prawns and cheese (yikes!) and the like and get back to his regular diet and things that are easy to digest. It's probably caused by a mixture of antibiotic, stress and junk food.
If you want to give him a treat, make it something kitty appropriate like... we have a treat here that every cat and dog I know goes absolutely insane for...what is it? Just plain freeze died chicken! Nanook has never liked chicken in any form but I pull this stuff out and I have to watch I don't lose a finger! It's made by Halo and called Liv-a-Littles.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: toby unwell ... Update. return of an 'old enemy' - colitis*

Toby went to the vet to get his stitches out today and was told he could take his e-collar off when we got home. Anyway, I did and, after some vigorous washing on his part, I noticed a little bleeding so, with a heavy heart, put the collar back on.

I _think_ its ok in that I _think_ he only knocked a scab off. But watching it carefully regardless.










All thoughts appreciated.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, I want to kiss him on the nose through the computer! Bless his little heart. atback


----------



## MyCatRocks1121 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congats on the succesful surgery!!!!
Love and Support,
Alexis


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hugs, loves and tummy-rubs for the Tobester! :luv


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, Allie - Toby looks terrific! You must be so relieved....!

 Fran


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Hopefully the last update on this thread ....

Toby is doing so well. Collar is off, he is eating well, the colitis has gone. Happy days, my boy is back 

Will be posting pics when the fur has grown back on his face. Almost there already.

Its a bit weird to see his muscles moving where his eye should be when he is moving his remaining eye. Almost 'alien-like'! But I'll get used to it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good news all around!

My girls send their love and purrs (especially Cleo). :luv


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

So glad to hear that he is doing well.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Atta boy, Toby!!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sending gentle scrubble-thoughts his way...


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Anything new with Toby? I keep hoping no news is good news, but I have to ask because I still think of him at least once or twice a day as I'm here in the forum! I guess that's what happens when you have one of the most adorable kitties here!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Have a look see at his pic here: viewtopic.php?f=7&t=61013


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Hugs, loves and tummy-rubs for super Toby! You did so good.
Oh and a hug for you too Allie!! I know how worried you have been! us meowmies always worry for our babies!!! :luv :luv


----------

